# Rock Shox Tora SL Coil,100mm



## ernie123 (28. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120427090915&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## luckys93 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich hätte mal ne Frage an euch. Ist die Rock Shox Tora-SL, Coil, 100 mm eigentlich eine gut Federgabel?
Danke euch jetzt schoneimal 

lg luckys 93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

